# Ants and weeds have eaten my lawn!



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

Do you have 'nightcrawlers'? Is that part of the bumpyness? Go to your good garden store and see what they recommend for ants in your area. I was thinking "Diazonon" as it gets rid of nightcrawlers and probably the ants in one shot. better verify that locally!!
Sod is "very" expensive, heavy to handle, and bumpy after being installed.
Seeding is muddier, harder to keep damp(non puddling the seeds). I would think of putting in some homemade sprinkler system as the best first line of starting grass. Most good grass will choke out many weeds and a 'little' shot of H2O regularly will do wonders. You can do one very cheap if you try!!!
At least go to a timer on a soaker hose set up if you "have" to. better than a dump and splash impact for starting new seeding. The pop up mister type heads are far and away the best grass growers. Soil test and lime soil accordingly first and fertilize and you are good to go!!! Select a seed right for YOUR conditions and soil types. Try a local seed mart or garden store rather than a big box store with know-nuttin high school kid help!!
And have fun doin it---d--


----------



## maberry72 (Mar 4, 2006)

*What's the climate?*

I just joined the forum and happened upon your post. i am a golf course Superintendent and I have some advice but what part of the country do you live because this is very important in insect type, soil types and turf cultivar selection.


----------

